#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> dholbach, are around ?
<vish> daker: pong!
<vish> heh , too late a pong :D
<dholbach> daker: slightly
<daker> dholbach, pls i need testimonial pls
<daker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdnaneBelmadiaf
<dholbach> can you please send me a mail to dholbach at ubuntu dot com about it?
<dholbach> I don't have time right now and it will probably take a bit, but that way I don't forget it
<daker> sure
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<therigu> Hi, can someone help me identify the appropriate patch-* tag for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/604364 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604364 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<therigu> Here's another I'm not so sure about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/603276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 603276 in kraft (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please backport kraft (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<therigu> More generally, how do you tag bugs that really are ubuntu specific and can't be forwarded upstream or debian
<bdrung> therigu: there should probably be a special tag for these kind of patches
<therigu> bdrung: ok, thanks.  Any idea how this could be created?
<bdrung> nigelb: ^ we need special tag for this. what do you think about patch-needs-sponsoring
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starts in 24 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-14
<bobbo> evening, anyone around?
<daker> hi bobbo
<bobbo> yo :D
<daker> the team is still at 15%
<bobbo> :(
<bobbo> guys, I got you to like 10%
<bobbo> :P
<daker> Ubuntu needs you guys
 * bobbo is sad
<bobbo> I'm gonna be holdin g a patch review Ubuntu Week session tomorrow
<bobbo> maybe if I blog about it on the planet?
<bobbo> cas we really need more than 5% in like 2 months
<daker> good idea
<bobbo> Okies
<bobbo> I may or may not have had a few beers tonight so a proff read would be rally awesome
<bobbo> daker?
<daker> beers no no
<daker> bobbo, i need your support
<bobbo> hehe, I'm giving it a go
<bobbo> I'll pastebin a draft in about 5 minutes
<daker> i want a testimonial
<daker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdnaneBelmadiaf
<daker> can you ?
<bobbo> draft: http://pastebin.com/f4VFgryw
<bobbo> daker ^
<daker> good
<bobbo> should I go ahead and post it?
<daker> it's oki for me
<bobbo> okay posted
<bobbo> any blatant spelling mistakes, give us a shout
<bobbo> you want some testemonial?
<daker> if you want yes
<bobbo> what for?
<daker> what do you mean ?
<bobbo> are you apllying for anything?
<bobbo> why do you want me to give you a testemonial?
<daker> i want to apply for a membership
<daker> ubuntu membership
<bobbo> awesome
<bobbo> if you can give me 3 links to bugs you have helped with, I can definitely write you one :)
<daker> well not for now but very soon
<daker> really :s
<bobbo> PM me or send them to bobbo [at] ubuntu [dawt] com
<bobbo> after that I'll definitely write you one, I remember you working hard when I was doing work experience
<daker> oki i'll try
<daker> thanks
<bobbo> no problem :)
<daker> one thing
<bobbo> shoot
<daker> 3 bugs related to ubuntu ?
<bobbo> ideally
<bobbo> just 3 bugs you've touched in operation cleansweep (assuming you're participating as you're sitting in the channel :P)
<daker> oki i'll try
<bobbo> I kow you've been working at this, I just kinda need proof before I write any testemonials or anything
<bobbo> I'll be idling all tomorrow and running a UDW session at 16:00 UTC so I'll be around if you wanna ping me
<daker> i'll assist to the session
<bobbo> epic
<daker> to the django session too
<bobbo> nigelb & me ar co-hosting (apparently, I was emailed the other day,not heard from Nigel but assumign he's helping)
<bobbo> any help is greatly appreciated
<bobbo> I've not held a session in 2 months, I'm a little rusty
<daker> how to know the list of bugs that still need patchs ?
<bobbo> it's in the topic
<daker> bobbo, it would be nice if you mentioned the uses of Lernid
<daker> or linked the #ubuntu-classroom
<daker> so it can opend the irc client
<daker> irc://irc.freenode.org/#ubuntu-classroom
<daker> and  irc://irc.freenode.org/#ubuntu-classroom-chat
<nigelb> bobbo: I thought you were helping ;)
<nigelb> bobbo: I have a preliminary script ready.  I'll put into and etherpad when I get the time today so you can go over it
<dholbach> good morning
<vish> bobbo: well , since your review spree no one has been reviewing :(   , nigelb's laptop got busted , then it looked like i was the only one doing reviews for a couple of weeks..
<vish> to test my theory i did not touch even a single review bug
<vish> ...and voila ! 0 reviewed last week ;p
<dholbach> we should go and reach out some more again
<dholbach> and make sure the next Hug Day is a Patch Review Day
<dholbach> also let people know on the forums
<dholbach> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=44 and http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385 particularly
<vish> yeah
<nigelb> vish: my laptop bust-ing situation is getting fixed about now
<nigelb> dholbach: I am *NOT* a forums person.  I hate forums :/
<dholbach> nigelb: man, it's about sending some kind of announce there
<dholbach> nigelb: not about participating in all discussions there
<nigelb> ahh, announce I can do
<dholbach> (or moving all our discussions there)
<nigelb> let me talk to people who are big on forums to talk about it
<nigelb> I've seen maco guide people to us when they crib about "ubuntu sucks" ;)
<yofel> nigelb: do we have a tag for ubuntu-only patches now? like for bug 557240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557240 in ubufox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Disable "Report a Problem" menu item for the stable release (affects: 2) (heat: 47)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557240
<nigelb> no, suggested action, branch and request merge
<nigelb> yofel: ^^
<yofel> and what about the tag? as that's how we manager our todo list currently...
<yofel> *manage
<nigelb> unsubscribe team
<yofel> ok
<nigelb> I spoke to brian some time back and that was his suggestion
<nigelb> It seemed good to me :)
<nigelb> dholbach: did you see bdrung's mail? anything you might have added/removed to my reply?
<yofel> maybe add that to the workflow ;)
<nigelb> yofel: yes, I was waiting to document such a situation.  can you finish and poke me with bug number?
<nigelb> I'll get it added before my session
<dholbach> nigelb: I'm a bit busy right now - hope to get to it later on
<nigelb> dholbach: sure, no problem :)
<yofel> nigelb: will do, might take a while though
<nigelb> yofel: you can take until first session of UDW ;)
<yofel> heh, np
 * daker has headache because of the packaging guide
<nigelb> don't worry, the worst is yet to come
<nigelb> the worst hits when you actually start packaging
<bobbo> +1, your first complex merge is like a weeklong migraine
<nigelb> merges are like 100 on a pain scale of 1 to 10
<daker> nigelb, bobbo speaking to me ?
<bobbo> yes :D
<nigelb> daker: both of us are :)
 * daker hit his head against the wall
<nigelb> I dont think thats going to help
 * nigelb hands daker sledgehammer :D
 * bobbo shakes his head
 * bobbo hands chainsaw
<bobbo> much quicker
<nigelb> more efficient too ;)
<nigelb> bobbo: I'll poke in 2 hours re:session.  At work now.  We can plan it out once I get home :)
<nigelb> I think we both can keep alternating to make things interesting instead of one of us drone on and on :)
<bobbo> sounds great
<nigelb> \o/
 * daker is becoming crazy
<nigelb> you're on the right track then :)
<nigelb> daker: take it easy though.  packging is hard and frustrating.  needs a bit of effort.
<daker> OMG! headache
<nigelb> s/effort/patience
<daker> nigelb, i am sure of the that
<nigelb> :)
<daker> brb
<nigelb> daker: when is your membership meeting?
<nigelb> ie. which board?
<daker> nigelb, i am just preparing myself
<daker> as bobbo said i need to do more efforts
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> daker: if at all you go, which board?
<daker> can you explain ?
<nigelb> there are 3 boards right.  which board will you be going? or will you go to dmb directly?
<nigelb> board = americas board, emea (europe and africa), or asia and oceana
<daker> emea
<daker> i am from AFRICA
<nigelb> ok, so that means I'll be able to come in person and cheer for you :)
<daker> nigelb, thanks you
<daker> :)
<nigelb> do poke me when you're planning to apply
<daker> sure
<daker> i'll poke all the channel \o/
<daker> bobbo, The session will focus on ?
<nigelb> getting more people to participate in patch review
<bobbo> daker, patch review process
<bobbo> heh, ninja'd
<daker> want i can say is that everyone should blog about the activity of the team
<nigelb> we do weekly reports
<daker> also should target the social networks
<daker> like creating & group or something like that
<daker> to attract more people
<daker> or twitter account
<daker> nigelb, do you think weekly reports are enough ?
<daker> the goal is to attend the 100%
<daker> in your place i'll do a daily reports
<daker> nigelb, what do you think ?
<daker> nigelb, what do you think ?
<nigelb> daker: well, nothing much to do on daily reports
<nigelb> progress is 0
<nigelb> my laptop b0rked
<daker> :s
<bobbo> nigelb, ping
<dholbach> bobbo: ready for UDW later on?
<nigelb> bobbo: pong
<bobbo> nigelb, dholbach hey :)
<dholbach> :-D
<nigelb> bobbo: 5 minutes, let me get my stuff in order
<nigelb> bobbo: damn, looks like the notes I took at work didn't copy over
<bobbo> nigelb, fail :D
<bobbo> nigelb, I can't find my notes from last time
<nigelb> vish: FYI.  Number of bugs did not increase != nonone reviewing
<nigelb> it means we couldn't overtake the number of new patches
<vish> nigelb: how many new patches were there?
<nigelb> check mailing list
<nigelb> brian's emails
<vish> nigelb: i know how the count works , and it is -1 ;)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 about to start in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nigelb> vish: yes, so we couldn't coover up the number of bugs that came in
<nigelb> I know more than 10 came in
<nigelb> I'm subscribed to the list.  I get a mail for them
<vish> nigelb: well then we are counting something wrong > http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=726
<dholbach> nigelb: but we don't subscribe the team to them yet or tag them automatically, do we?
<vish> nigelb: anyways , the point is , we need to get more people reviewing patches
<vish> dholbach: the script seems to be tagging "patch" and subscribing the team
<vish> there was a bug i noticed yday
<dholbach> ok
<nigelb> vish: we'll talk after the sesion
<nigelb> right now, I'm hurrying up to write the session
<daker> bobbo, 5min to start
<bobbo> in that case
 * bobbo closes Warcraft :D
<nigelb> bobbo: as long as you dont close etherpad, no worries :p
<EzraR> if a backports request has a patch attached is there something I can do to keep it off the radar of patch reviewers?
<EzraR> i cant unsubscribe ubuntu review team but it doesnt need reviewed
<nigelb> can we talk about this after the UDW session?
<EzraR> sure
<maco> did you all see pitti's email to -devel? if you've got an SRU-able patch, you should get it sponsored without first waiting for the SRU ACK
<m4n1sh> nigelb, you there? or still busy in classroom?
<nigelb> m4n1sh: just got out of it.  Whats up?
<m4n1sh> nothing I followed up with the session
<m4n1sh> missed most of it.. internet down..
<m4n1sh> nigelb, tethering the phone
<nigelb> dont worry, irclogs.ubuntu.com is your friend :)
<m4n1sh> i was thinking of something
<m4n1sh> what all problems you people face
<m4n1sh> patch reviewers?
<m4n1sh> i want to know what all problems you people face.
<nigelb> lack of time for the most part and lack of enough volunteers to make a dent
<m4n1sh> any roadblocks.. some technical thing which slow you people down
<nigelb> vish: anything you wanna add?
<m4n1sh> tracking bugs for updates?
<m4n1sh> like if the bug forwaded has changed?
<nigelb> not really, all the technical issues are sorted out
<m4n1sh> something like this?
<vish> nigelb: hmm??
<m4n1sh> nigelb, i was thinking of making a small django app
<nigelb> I generally subscribe to the bug, so I know if the upstream bug has changed
<m4n1sh> for each patch reviwer
<m4n1sh> they can have a list of patches they are working on
<nigelb> interesting, explain more?
<m4n1sh> finding all bugs which have patch associated with it
<m4n1sh> using the script you people use
<m4n1sh> my plan is more of a dashboard
<m4n1sh> sort of thing
<m4n1sh> so that you people know everything in one glance
<nigelb> but how would you know which reviewer is working on which one?
<m4n1sh> the reviwer has to add it himself
<m4n1sh> the bug
<nigelb> well, :p
<nigelb> we're all lazy people :D
<m4n1sh> means in the django apps - lets name it Cleansweeper
<m4n1sh> just give it the # of the bug
<m4n1sh> amnd it will all do it itself
<m4n1sh> i would use launchpadlib
<m4n1sh> just a bug # is enough
<m4n1sh> means you login to cleansweeper using launchpad OAuth
<nigelb> tell you want, I want daniel and jorge to make a call, can you mail jcastro, daniel holbach and me?
<nigelb> I'll follow it up with them tomorrow
<m4n1sh> means?
<m4n1sh> didnt get it
<vish> m4n1sh: regarding the "problems we face" , it might mostly be if the patch is too old and needs work
<m4n1sh> vish, ah. another problem
<vish> but the original submitter does not show interest
<nigelb> m4n1sh: just write me a mail with copy to jorge castro and daniel holbach
<m4n1sh> see nigelb : problems like this
<nigelb> m4n1sh: but those cannot be solved by an app
<m4n1sh> vish, original submitter not showing interest is something too complicated thing
<nigelb> m4n1sh: I'll follow up wiht daniel and jorge tomorrow.  they're in session now.
<vish> m4n1sh: yeah , other than that , not many problems ;)
<m4n1sh> nigelb, sure
<nigelb> vish: we get lazy - main problem
<m4n1sh> nigelb, even me
<vish> not me ;p
<nigelb> last week? :D
<m4n1sh> vish, I mean to say.. I know not many problems are there
<vish> nigelb: that was a test ;)
<m4n1sh> vish, but the speed can be increased
<m4n1sh> with more tools.. helpful ones
<vish> m4n1sh: surely!
<m4n1sh> bugzilla was good, but launchpad is simply fantastic
<m4n1sh> we coul have gone with bugzilla
<m4n1sh> not problems
<m4n1sh> but lp is something I admire as a platform even though it might be slow
<m4n1sh> vish, I want the cleansweep project to go ahead even more smoothly
<m4n1sh> vish, if I get this done.. I request you to design the UI
<vish> m4n1sh: yeah , the problem as always , is there are very few people.. and we need to be in a lot of projects as well.. for instance , nigelb is also on the classroom work and i have to do papercuts work , so  there isnt enough time or people working :(
<m4n1sh> I suck at it
<vish> m4n1sh: sure!
<m4n1sh> vish, I want to work on papercuts, I did a few. but too much of work even at workplace
<nigelb> vish: agreed on that.  user days and udw recruiting wasn't easy
<m4n1sh> crap. I should have voulenteered to take sessions during user days
<vish> nigelb: no excuses! ;p
<m4n1sh> if they allowed me
<m4n1sh> anyway just FYI i have created something useful for people and community as a whole
<vish> m4n1sh: anyone could have taken a class , just need to say you want to :)
<nigelb> m4n1sh: there no problem in allowing, you just have to tell us you want to take it
<vish> !
<vish> :)
<m4n1sh> oh.. i missed it
<m4n1sh> my bad
<nigelb> m4n1sh: I hounded vish for hours, even got him cornered.  He escaped.
<nigelb> So, I got him for developer week :p
<m4n1sh> nigelb, i could have taken in user days
<m4n1sh> dev week is tough for me
<m4n1sh> as my net is down.. uncertainity
<nigelb> next cycle, I'll poke you about user days then
<m4n1sh> nigelb, sure
<vish> m4n1sh: nevermind missing class , fix papercuts :)
<m4n1sh> BTW here is something I wanted to share
<m4n1sh> spent 1.5 hrs on each
<m4n1sh> http://ubuntutalk.tumblr.com/post/803190646/ubuntu-developer-week-getting-started-with-ubuntu-develo
<m4n1sh> http://ubuntutalk.tumblr.com/post/807050603/ubuntu-developer-week-getting-started-with-ubuntu-develo
<m4n1sh> part I and part 2 of
 * nigelb kicks vish
<m4n1sh> daniel's session
<m4n1sh> first session
<m4n1sh> human readable format of the sessions
<nigelb> m4n1sh: yes, daniel pointed it out and that it was awesome
<m4n1sh> part 2 was written after he must have shown you
<m4n1sh> vish, yeah., will fix papercuts
<vish> \o/
<nigelb> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/13/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t13:56
<nigelb> m4n1sh: ^
<m4n1sh> checking
<m4n1sh> overview of what it is about?
<m4n1sh> ah
<m4n1sh> got it
<nigelb> :)
<m4n1sh> nigelb, point out the part 2 of it also to dholbach
<nigelb> sure :)
<nigelb> he's busy in session now though
<m4n1sh> yeah
<m4n1sh> i see
<m4n1sh> he and jcastro
<m4n1sh> nigelb, what abt 31st meet?
<m4n1sh> mg road?
<nigelb> vish: FYI 33 patches added to list last week
<nigelb> m4n1sh: yep, mg rd or richmond rd
<vish> meh
<nigelb> I'm thinking of coffee day near baldwin girls
<m4n1sh> you right now in bangalore or chennai?
<nigelb> bangalore
<m4n1sh> nigelb, any place is fine
<m4n1sh> vish, you in chennai
<m4n1sh> ?
<vish> yup
<nigelb> melted yet? :p
<m4n1sh> meh. come down to bangalore on that weekend
<m4n1sh> Nicke, LOL
<m4n1sh> nigelb, LOL
<m4n1sh> crap. wrong handle :(
<nigelb> heh
<m4n1sh> vish, come down to chennai for that weekend
<m4n1sh> nigelb, one more idea i have on cleansweeper
<vish> :)
<m4n1sh> overall changes too
<m4n1sh> patches reviewed
<m4n1sh> the changes
<m4n1sh> + or -
<nigelb> we have that
<m4n1sh> and all sort of stats
<m4n1sh> from where you get that
<m4n1sh> ?
<nigelb> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<m4n1sh> manual?
<nigelb> we've written a script for it
<m4n1sh> i know it is thre
<nigelb> updates every sunday in time for uwn
<m4n1sh> daniel blogs abt it
<nigelb> Its all auto generated.  Daniel keeps querying LP every hour or so and gets the css file for meter and the other image updated
<nigelb> took a fair bit of time to write those scripts though
<m4n1sh> nigelb, back. Okay. I will see if some other stats can also be implemented
<m4n1sh> I know a lot of people on #launchpad-dev
<m4n1sh> like Gary Poster and more
<m4n1sh> and William Grant
<m4n1sh> nigelb, what is jorge's email id?
<simar> nigelb, Hello I'm India too currently under the mentorship of sense. I have been taking touchpad bugs. I think I can contribute to this team.
<m4n1sh> simar, Hi
<m4n1sh> simar, toughpad bugs?
<simar> m4n1sh, ya
<m4n1sh> means the laptop touchpad
<simar> m4n1sh, ya alsolutely :)
<m4n1sh> cool
<m4n1sh> which bugs you worked on?
<simar> m4n1sh, Many bugs, if you are interested please search xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in launchpad bugs.
<simar> m4n1sh, Do you work for #ubuntu-reviews
<jono> nigelb, http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/14/operation-cleansweep-we-need-you/
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-15
 * nigelb *hugs* jono !
<EzraR> if a backports request has a patch attached is there something I can do to keep it off the radar of patch reviewers?
<EzraR> i cant unsubscribe ubuntu review team but it doesnt need reviewed
<nigelb> EzraR: who reviews backports?
<nigelb> sru team?
<EzraR> bacubuntu backporters?
<EzraR> nigelb: ubuntu bacporters
<EzraR> backporters
<EzraR> i guess
<nigelb> can you point me to a typical backport request?
<nigelb> EzraR: oh, wait, its off the radar of patch reviewers
<nigelb> backports and requested against a different project
<nigelb> for example lucid backports are requested here https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<nigelb> s/and/are
<EzraR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/602733
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 602733 in lucid-backports "Please backport K3b 2.0.0 to lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<nigelb> EzraR: if you notice the launchpad project name, its not against ubuntu
<nigelb> the patch review script only checks against ubuntu
<EzraR> ok then i probably ran into because the person that filed the bug also set "also effects" to the package which they shouldnt have and I allready fixed
<EzraR> thank you
<nigelb> our script is a bit "aggressive"
<nigelb> Please file a bug against ubuntu-review-overview if you feel it has encroached into backports, we'll modify our script :)
<EzraR> no i dont think it really did, the bug reporter shouldnt have filed it against ubuntu
<EzraR> although if the script skipped reports that also were against backports it might save some waisted energy
<EzraR> not that there is a lot of such cases...
<nigelb> hm, I'd encourage you to file a bug about it
<EzraR> yeah now that i think about it it still gets ubuntu-review notified about it and if thats what you guys use to keep track of the queue it might affect the accuracy
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-reviews to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Reviews IRC Channel : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam || Review Guide : http://is.gd/dsy7v || Patches yet to be reviewed : http://is.gd/dsyad || http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<nigelb> dholbach: thoughts on having a DD explain about BTS for next package training session?
<nigelb> probably bug squad can benefit from it too
 * nigelb will do recruiting :)
<dholbach> definitely
<nigelb> lemme try to do some arm twisting
<nigelb> thursday right?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> Day 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroomDay 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<mac9416> Hello, all. I'm a simple Python dev who wants to help with Cleansweep. I've never reviewed a patch before. Heck, I've never patched a file. I'm wondering if I can get come help reviewing this simple patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/leafpad/+bug/405576
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405576 in leafpad (Ubuntu) "Leafpad clean up GTK Include (affects: 3) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New]
<mac9416> Thanks, ubot4.
<mac9416> I've managed to get the latest source for Leafpad, patch it, build the package, and install it. Everything appears to have worked fine. So, what now?
<mac9416> I'm supposing I should forward this thing upstream. Is that correct?
<yofel> indeed, now to find out where to find that upstream..
<mac9416> Hi, yofel. Question: could the upstream be something other than Debian or GNOME?
<yofel> sure, we and debian package software from all around the web, launchpad also supports quite a few bug trackers for that reason
<yofel> (for bug watches)
<yofel> the package description sent me to http://tarot.freeshell.org/leafpad/ btw...
<mac9416> OK, but that doesn't mention anywhere to report bugs...
<yofel> hm, there's http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/leafpad but that doesn't mention how to contact upstream either :(
<mac9416> Is it possible that its a GNOME project?
<yofel> maybe send the patch to debian so we at least don't differ from them (maybe they know more)
<mac9416> k...
<yofel> not sure about that, at least google only mentions it in relation to lxde..
<yofel> nigelb: can you elaborate on patches and the Debian BTS?
<mac9416> So, when I forward a patch upstream, basically what I'm doing is reporting a bug to the folks who run the project and asking them to apply or reject the patch?
<yofel> yes, you report a bug at the upstream BT (or send a mail to their maling list for some projects) and add the patch to it
<mac9416> OK, what's a BT?  :-)
<yofel> sry, bug tracker ;)
<mac9416> Ah, kk. I'm new.  :-P
<mac9416> Looks like I can use reportbug -B debian --attach=path.diff to send the bug report and patch to Debian. Sound right?
<yofel> in general yes, maybe use '-T Patch' to add a tag too, also there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Usertagging
<yofel> the wiki page uses 'reportbug --bts debian -P 'User: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com' -P 'Usertags: origin-ubuntu maverick ubuntu-patch' -T patch' for example
<mac9416> Wow. Looks like I have some reading to do.
<yofel> but as I said, I'm not sure there, we're supposed to get a session in #ubuntu-classroom about the Debian BTS soon
<yofel> it's a whole ecosystem in itself ^^
<mac9416> Cool.
<mac9416> Looks like I can use submittodebian to forward a patch. Nice.
<mac9416> Eh, maybe not. Looks like it expects _me_ to have made the diff.
<mac9416> Oopsy-daisy.
<mac9416> yofel, should I go ahead and forward that patch, or should I hang out and wait for nigelb?
<yofel> hm, not sure, let's see if the others are there.. persia vish
<mac9416> Will the maintainer of the package be notified when a bug is reported?
<yofel> actually, no idea, but I hope so
<mac9416> k
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-16
<mac9416> persia, vish, ping again.
<mac9416> I may just go ahead and forward it. The worst they can do is reply in all caps.
<yofel> mac9416: as they don't seem to be here, I would say just go ahead too, we can always fix any mistake
<mac9416> Yes indeed. We'll see how it goes.  :-)
<mac9416> I'm actually working on another patch now. I'm patch-happy.
<mac9416> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/446216
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446216 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository should have an option to remove ppa from sources.list (affects: 10) (heat: 58)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mac9416> The diff seems bad. I'm trying to re-create it properly.
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> that's the default output of 'diff file1 file2' I think, patch isn't always happy about that, a unified diff 'diff -u' would be better
<mac9416> Ah
<yofel> especially as the attached diff doesn't show which files were edited :(
<mac9416> Yep. That's frustrating.  :-/
<mac9416> So, if I upload a new patch, do I have to wait for someone else to review it?
<yofel> oh, it's just the main script
<yofel> no, if you can fix up the patch yourself that's good, as long as you have verified that it works
<mac9416> Nice. And then I forward it upstream?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> in the software properties case we're our own upstream I think
<yofel> this would mean add a software properties project task, and do a merge request
<mac9416> OK, how's that done?
<yofel> project task: click on also affects project and add it
<yofel> the merge request is a bit more complicated
<mac9416> Well, I've done a merge request before. In short, branch, apply changes, push to personal branch, submit merge request?
<yofel> oh you have, gooood, saves me a lot :D
<yofel> yep
<mac9416> Haha
<yofel> :P
<mac9416> OK, help me a bit more with the project task thing. I click Also affects project... Now what?
<yofel> just add to bug report
<yofel> as I said, upstream is on launchpad too, so no reporting in another bug tracker
<mac9416> k, that's easy.
<yofel> ok, got the patch to apply
<yofel> $ patch -p0 add-apt-repository ../diff.txt
<yofel> as it has no file names, you have to tell it what file was edited
<mac9416> Niiice
<mac9416> Ah
<mac9416> Here goes then...
<yofel> eeek, the file was edited since the patch was created
<yofel> "Invalid Syntax" ^^
<mac9416> :-/
<mac9416> So I'll need to redo it by hand anyway?
<yofel> well, the bottom part looks ok to me at first glance, but the parser.add_option is at the wrong place
<mac9416> Right.
<yofel> should be right below "    parser = OptionParser(usage)"
<yofel> wait, below the FIXME better
<mac9416> Connection trouble?
<yofel_> nope, just the regular 24h disconnect from my ISP so I don't hog the IP address
<mac9416> Ah
<mac9416> Well, the patch _should_ work, but the ppa is not being disabled.  :-/
<mac9416> It removed one PPA but not another.
<mac9416> I'm going to call the dogs for tonight. Thanks a lot for your help, yofel. I'll probably be back tommorrow.
<yofel> well, for some reason it does work here, <ppa>.list is empty and <ppa>.list.save gets ignored by apt
<mac9416> Interesting.
<mac9416> Well, I uploaded the new patch but I'll have to test it more thoroughly tomorrow.
<yofel> I'll try to find out what sp.remove_source(source_entry) does...
<mac9416> k
<yofel> ok, good night, I'll be gone in a few minutes too
<mac9416> OK, g'night!
<nigelb> yofel: oops, what was the ping about?
<nigelb> yofel: oooooh, sorry was away.  Anyway, there'll be a session in classroom next week about the debian BTS
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 33 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-17
<yofel> morning
<daker> hi @all
<nigelb> hey there daker
<daker> nigelb, wasup ?
<nigelb> oh nothing much, gotta finish some work
<daker> good
<daker> i was thinking to start working on the loco directory
<nigelb> oh, cool
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-18
<bobbo> evening reviewsquad
<yofel> nigelb: there? I think I managed to confuse myself..
<yofel> a project hosted on LP counts as upstream, doesn't it?
<nigelb> yofel: yes, it does
<yofel> good
<yofel> thanks
<nigelb> :)
